

 Apple Said to Be Exploring Switch From Intel for Mac - sew
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-11-05/apple-said-to-be-exploring-switch-from-intel-chips-for-the-mac.html

======
astrodust
If one day ARM offered competitive performance to future high-end Intel chips,
it would be hard to say no to a switch.

From a developer perspective it's a bit annoying, but having survived the
switch from 68K to PPC to Intel, all of which were surprisingly painless, I'm
sure this next one could be pretty straight-forward as well.

If there's one rule that's proven itself over and over it that emulating
today's CPU is trivial on tomorrow's hardware. A 68K requires inconsequential
resources even on an iPhone, and even the then powerhouse G5 PPC is barely a
fraction of the speed of the slowest Intel chip shipping today.

To a large degree Apple has already "switched" in terms of units sold. Intel
continues to shrink in terms of share and might even sink to 10-15% of CPUs
within a few years as the iPad, iPhone and future iOS devices continue to sell
well.

